# Perdomo Reserve Maduro R Cigar Review - Perdomo Reserve Oscuro R



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't know if I have this review in the correct category...Got this in the Friday the 13th sampler from CI. Lists the cigar as a 5 X 50 Perdomo Res...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Reserve Maduro R Cigar Review - Perdomo Reserve Oscuro R


----------

